# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اجمل العبارات والكلام في وصف جمال الروح

## نور عبدالرحمن

اجمل كلام عن جمال الروح مما راق لي !


يا لحسنها ورونقها .. أحببتها سلفاً .. وأفضت في بحر حبها .. كم أعشق حسنها البين ، وجمالها الساحر الأخاذ ..


أنا لست أتحدث عن عينيها الغزلاوتين وأهدابهما الحريرية ، فكأنهما طرزتا بالحرير اللامع .


ولست أقصد شلالات شعرها الأسود النقي اللامع .. أو ما انحدر منه على جبينها الحسن فزاده حسناً وتألقاً .. أو الخصيلات المنحدرة على وجنتيها الحريرتين


ولست أقصد فمها الباسم من أمام الغمازتين التين تحليان وجنتيها الحريرتين النقيتين نقاءاً مشوباً بحمرة النقاء الساحرة .


كم لهذا الحسن الظاهر من سحر على الأفئدة .. فحسن وجهها فاق ضياؤه ضياء القمر في بدوريته ..


وابتسامتها الأخاذة .. مذهبة للعقول بسحر رونقها المفعم بحسن عيونها النرجسية ..


عشقت فيها حنوها الفائض على من حولَيْهَا .. حين ينتابها شعوري بأسى ضمتني بفيض حنانها لفؤادها النقي .. عبارات عن الجمال الحقيقي


دفئ مشاعرها الحنونة يحيط بي في ليلات العصف الساخرة مني ..


كم أصابتني الغيرة من فيض حنوها على من حولها .. إلا أني أدركت أنها حفظت لي حنوها الأزلي بدوافع الحب المتدفق من بين جنباتها البهية ..


كلما مسحت دمع أسايَ وحزني بأنامل كفها الرقيق ، ورتبة رقيقة على كتفي ، وضمة حنونة إلى بحر عطفها الرقيق .. ينتابني شعورٌ بالغبطة والأمان .


كم أعشق قلبها الرائع .. الرائع .. أعشق دماء الحب المتدفقة في أوردة العطف الرقيقة حتى شرايين الحنان ..


بحور الجمال وكأنها تدفقت من أنهار الحسن الجارية في أعماقها .. وفي تقسيمات وجهها الساحر .. الساحر .. كلام جميل عن الجمال 


أعشق لو أني دائماً في محيط حنوها وعطفها .. بل تراودني نداءات المكوث في قلبها الحنون .. هو أصل الحنان وأصل العطف .. بل أتمنى لو أني أسيل بين دماء حبها ... أو أن دمائي تسيل في حبها !!


كلماتها عذبة نقية ، تنفذ من لسان رطب بالرقة والرقة .. أهيم في عوالم حسن كلماتها الشاعرية .. تتدفق منها الكلمات رزينة .. قليلة الألفاظ تحمل جم معاني الحب النابع عن قلبها الحبوب .


وكأني أغوص في بحر ليونة ورقة حين أستمع إلى همساتها الندية .. وصوتها الغريد ..


يا شقائي إن أدركت من عينها دمعة .. أو رأيت في وجهها حزنة .. أو أحسست في قلبها غمة .. كلام في قمة الروعة والجمال


كلما أطللت في بحور حسن عينيها .. وفي ندى جمال وجهها .. أهيم في آفاق السحر العذبة ..


كم اشتاق اليك يا حبيبتي ..
كم أعشق عشقك ، وأحب حبك ...
حبيبتي اعشقك حد الجنون ....


كم أهوى هواءك .. ولا أتخيل فراقك ..


سأظل أرددها في الآفاق .. وفي الدنى جميعها ..... أحبك .. أحبك .. أحبك .

----------

